# J.F.Hartz Company Bottles



## oilcan (Sep 21, 2011)

A google search for the above title led me here so thought I would post up a recent find to see if anyone here can enlighten me.
 Admin, Please move to the proper forum if need be.

 I found these at an antique store where one the vendors was having a 50% off sale due to leaving the country. Anyhow they were marked $15 so I paid $7.50

 Has anyone seen anything like these and can tell me about them? Did I at least get a good deal?

 Thanks


----------



## oilcan (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmmm sorry..lets try again


----------



## oilcan (Sep 21, 2011)

[8|]


----------



## botlguy (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't give you any information about them but I believe you did great for $7.50


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello oilcan,

 Not often does one get a small olive jar full of bottles. Good deal.

 "Biopelle, Inc was built upon the strong foundation of our parent company, Ferndale Pharma Group (FPG). FPG began as J.F. Hartz Company, founded in 1897, which originally served the medical profession by providing surgical instruments as well as various medical supplies, equipment, lab reagents and pharmaceutical products. As a forerunner in "home health care," the storefront of this multi-storied, brick building (originally located in downtown Detroit) served the public as a retail source for vitamins, tonics, elixirs, and surgical instruments." From.

 Mr. Hartz had other business interests as well:

 "The C. M. Hall Lamp Company, 1035 Hancock Avenue, east, was incorporated March 20, 1909 for the manufacture of motor, motorcycle and bicycle lamps and accessories for electric and acetylene equipment. In January, 1917, the plant of the Badger Brass Manufacturing Company at Kenosha, Wisconsin, was purchased. The authorized capitalization is $1,000,000 and the president of the organization is J. F. Hartz. There were 303 employes in 1919 according to state official reports." From.

 "Detroit, Mich., March 26â€”F. R. Bump, assistant general manager of the R-C-H Corporation, has resigned. J. F. Hartz. president of the corporation, will take charge of Mr. Bump's duties for the present." From Automotive Industries, 1913.

 Here's a more well known Hartz bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Sep 23, 2011)

That's a really cool bottle! My wife, Leanne, took the picture, and it's a proud part of my collection.


----------



## oilcan (Sep 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I can't give you any information about them but I believe you did great for $7.50


 Thanks botlguy!


----------



## oilcan (Sep 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello oilcan,
> 
> Not often does one get a small olive jar full of bottles. Good deal.


 Yes you can say that again.The aroma when I opened the jar was a little intense and reminded me of being in the doctors office as a youth.[]
 Thanks for the informative post surfaceone,although other searches came up with similar information.

 Have you seen anything like these?Any value you could place on them?

 I don't know enough about bottles to be a true collector(yet) but I do like these and have them displayed with my collection of smalls!


----------



## oilcan (Sep 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mctaggart67
> 
> That's a really cool bottle! My wife, Leanne, took the picture, and it's a proud part of my collection.


 
 Thanks Glen! 

 I also meant to ask does anyone think they are pre 1900


----------



## botlguy (Sep 23, 2011)

My estimate of value is $5.00 - $10.00 each at the right time and place, $20.00 for the lot. They all appear to be early 20th century, roughly 1925ish. 

 I have acquired a fair amount of this type item and have sold lots of similar stuff. I display similar pieces in various places in our home, my Wife likes to decorate with them. Not worth a lot but nostalgic.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Sep 23, 2011)

The Phenyl Iodide bottles are no earlier than the mid-1920s, since that's when the J.F. Hartz Co., Ltd., the Canadian arm of the Detroit-based company, expanded to Montreal. As to the drugstore vials, they look like they're from the 1930s to the 1950s. What drugstore names appear on the labels?


----------

